
BrowserPlus: Yahoo's web app desktop platform - chaostheory
http://browserplus.yahoo.com/
======
imp
So are users really going to end up installing Google Gears, Prism, and
BrowserPlus? Destkop/web interaction is definitely useful, but I wonder if
it's going to get complicated because of all the different platforms.

~~~
tx
You're forgetting JavaFX, Silverlight and Flex/AIR. It's going to be fun.

------
asnyder
I see what Yahoo is trying to do here, but this could've been done by anyone
with an activeX or similar plugin for the browser. The reason that this is
usually not done is that people do not want to install, or won't install these
extra things on their computer.

Surely the Yahoo factor will help it propogate, but I don't really see a
point. These features need to become standard and built into the browser,
otherwise they'll always be a novelty and definitely not key to the
functioning of a core website/web application.

